# Coronavirus: emergenza fino al 31 luglio 2020. Nuovo decreto.



## admin (24 Marzo 2020)

Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.

Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



Siamo finiti come nazione.


----------



## Butcher (24 Marzo 2020)

Sarà povertà e guerra civile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2020)

Ma cosa volete che sia stare a casa per 15 giorni? cit.

Moh stiamo a casa per 5 mesi... PER ORA


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2020)

il 31 gennaio il governo aveva dichiarato emergenza fino a 6 mesi,quindi la data già circola dal principio.
poi è chiaro che devi vedere l'evolversi nel tempo e le zone più colpite.

mi spaventano l'emotività e l'improvvisazione dei governanti sia nazionali sia locali più che le date.
hanno agito con ritardo,poi cercano di recuperare rilanciando con la gara a fare qualcosa di più grave più volte alla settimana persino in contrasto con altri provvedimenti.
e non solo,per la prima volta vedo sindacati che protestano per non lavorare come neanche all'Ilva.
riscontro poche persone prendere scelte in modo razionale.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2020)

Immagino che quindi ristoranti, bar, ecc chiusi fino al 31 Luglio.

Facevano prima a dichiarare il fallimento dello stato.


----------



## smallball (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo finiti come nazione.



Il rischio è più che reale


----------



## varvez (24 Marzo 2020)

Non potrà mai avvenire una cosa del genere, a meno che non abbiano venduto l'Italia letteralmente a qualcuno che rileverà tutte le nostre attività


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2020)

Datemi dello schifo umano, ma a sto punto era meglio avere 1 milione di morti. Stiamo distruggendo il futuro per non accettare il fatto che si può morire in tanti per malattia.

Il peggio arriverà quando andranno anche a prelevare i risparmi di quei pochi che in anni di lavoro hanno messo via qualcosa


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Immagino che quindi ristoranti, bar, ecc chiusi fino al 31 Luglio.
> 
> Facevano prima a dichiarare il fallimento dello stato.



Purtroppo, anche se riaprissero rispettando tutte le norme, col virus ancora in giro chi si fiderebbe più ad andare nei locali? Sti cinesi ci hanno devastato. 

Questa è una tragedia vera, sotto tutti i punti di vista. A livello economico e sociale, una guerra è una scherzo in confronto a sta roba. Qui si tratta di non uscire, di evitare gente, di vivere come castrati, di non guardare manco più negli occhi la gente. Per mesi e mesi. speriamo non per anni... Anche a livello psicologico sarà un massacro.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, anche se riaprissero rispettando tutte le norme, col virus ancora in giro chi si fiderebbe più ad andare nei locali? Sti cinesi ci hanno devastato.
> 
> Questa è una tragedia vera, sotto tutti i punti di vista. A livello economico e sociale, una guerra è una scherzo in confronto a sta roba. Qui si tratta di non uscire, di evitare gente, di vivere come castrati, di non guardare manco più negli occhi la gente. Per mesi e mesi. speriamo non per anni... Anche a livello psicologico sarà un massacro.



Io non sono catastrofista come molti qua dentro, ma su una cosa sono d'accordo: che per tornare anche ad una parvenza di normalità ci vorranno mesi. Anche dopo che il numero dei contagi arriverà a 0, quanto tempo dovrà passare per essere SICURI di esserne usciti? Ed comunque non sarà più come prima, almeno non nell'immediato.


----------



## 1972 (24 Marzo 2020)

siamo nelle stesse condizioni degli altri, piu' o meno. se implodiamo noi lo faremo in compagnia.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2020)

L'estate è andata, ragazzi, non possono esserci dubbi su questo.

Speriamo che i mangia pantegane tirino fuori in fretta il vaccino che hanno già in tasca, e che almeno ci evitino disastri nel prossimo autunno.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche a livello psicologico sarà un massacro.



la guerra psicologica già si sta perdendo dopo poche settimane.
non vedi cosa succede ?
chi butta l'acqua sporca in strada a chi deve andare a lavorare,chi fa le foto ai corridori per insultarli nelle chat,chi fa il delatore ad un negoziante per mandargli i vigili,chi vuole vedere altre attività chiudere per consolarsi della sua chiusa,chi fa i video dai balconi per spiare chi esce etc

mai avrei immaginato compaesani capaci di fare queste cose.

nel frattempo su internet puoi comprare di tutto,lì non sono capaci di far restrizioni commerciali.

e ripeto quanto detto qualche giorno fa,non stanno facendo uscire le notizie dei reati domestici di proposito secondo me altrimenti la gente esploderebbe dicendo che stare in casa frustrati porta a compiere più reati verso la famiglia.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'estate è andata, ragazzi.
> 
> Speriamo che i mangia pantegane tirino fuori in fretta il vaccino che hanno già in tasca, e che almeno ci evitino disastri nel prossimo autunno.



Se non si riparte almeno a maggio in Italia comincia la guerra civile


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'estate è andata, ragazzi, non possono esserci dubbi su questo.
> 
> Speriamo che i mangia pantegane tirino fuori in fretta il vaccino che hanno già in tasca, e che almeno ci evitino disastri nel prossimo autunno.



Si ma io come faccio a vivere e pagare l'affitto se non posso lavorare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non si riparte almeno a maggio in Italia comincia la guerra civile



Penso anch'io che ci saranno sommosse.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2020)

P.S ovviamente la gente in questo stato fino al 31 Luglio non ci starà MAI. Piuttosto se ne sbattono ed iniziano ad uscire tutti.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> P.S ovviamente la gente in questo stato fino al 31 Luglio non ci starà MAI. Piuttosto se ne sbattono ed iniziano ad uscire tutti.



neanche fino a Pasqua secondo me.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



Io inizierei a fare prelievi dal mio conto. Che non si può sapere. Non escludo un esproprio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Datemi dello schifo umano, ma a sto punto era meglio avere 1 milione di morti. Stiamo distruggendo il futuro per non accettare il fatto che si può morire in tanti per malattia.
> 
> Il peggio arriverà quando andranno anche a prelevare i risparmi di quei pochi che in anni di lavoro hanno messo via qualcosa



Ma figurati 1 milione, l'anno scorso son morti in 8000 per l'influenza, anche facendo x10 si arriva a 80.000. 
Si doveva usare il metodo Corea. Si dovevano chiudere i confini e gli aeroporti, ma l' OMS suggeriva il contrario... si dovevano mettere in quarantena quei famosi 2500 cinesi, a cui invece fu solo chiesto di stare a casa ma senza nessun obbligo e controllo! Mentre ora son pronti a mettere in galera qualsiasi onesto e sano cittadino per una passeggiata...
Non ci si può fidare delle Nazioni Unite e relative istituzioni, BCE e UE, ne sanno qualcosa la Serbia, la Libia, la Siria, lo Yemen, l'Iraq, la Grecia. Non ci si è mai potuto fidare. Ci sono quelli dietro il traffico di esseri umani verso l'Italia. Mafia e scafisti sono solo dei sussidiari. Gli scafisti telefonano pure alle navi ong per accordarsi sul "passaggio del carico" poi finito il lavoro li salutano mentre tornano in Libia, ma di che stiamo parlando... Il capo dell' OMS è un marxista etiope accusato di aver coperto 3 contagi di colera in patria... Ricciardi dell' ISS è uno che da giovane faceva l'attore nei film sulla camorra, per presentare una camorra umana e cool, in un ambiente cinematografico in mano alla camorra. Cottarelli nominato da Mattarella come Primo Ministro che ha declinato l'invito che si lascia scappare "Padania... ci voleva il virus" ovvero per distruggerla, per sterminarci, con la fame se non per il virus e quant'altro c'è nell'aria.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io inizierei a fare prelievi dal mio conto. Che non si può sapere. Non escludo un esproprio



Esproprio no ma patrimoniale è quasi sicura


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io inizierei a fare prelievi dal mio conto. Che non si può sapere. Non escludo un esproprio



E.M. Boschi aveva dichiarato "Dobbiamo andare a prendere i soldi che gli Italiani nascondono nel materasso!"...

Eh ma non esistono più i comunisti di una volta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io non sono catastrofista come molti qua dentro, ma su una cosa sono d'accordo: che per tornare anche ad una parvenza di normalità ci vorranno mesi. Anche dopo che il numero dei contagi arriverà a 0, quanto tempo dovrà passare per essere SICURI di esserne usciti? Ed comunque non sarà più come prima, almeno non nell'immediato.



stando alla classificazione dell'oms si dichiara finita una pandemia quando dopo due cicli di incubazione del virus non ci sono nuovi casi


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, anche se riaprissero rispettando tutte le norme, col virus ancora in giro chi si fiderebbe più ad andare nei locali? Sti cinesi ci hanno devastato.
> 
> Questa è una tragedia vera, sotto tutti i punti di vista. A livello economico e sociale, una guerra è una scherzo in confronto a sta roba. Qui si tratta di non uscire, di evitare gente, di vivere come castrati, di non guardare manco più negli occhi la gente. Per mesi e mesi. speriamo non per anni... Anche a livello psicologico sarà un massacro.



Siete andati a fare la spesa di recente?
Viene un senso di desolazione pazzesco..tutti con mascherina e guanti, silenzio che pare di stare in un ospedale, tutti che cercano di fare in fretta..

Per educazione non riesco a non ringraziare il tizio che mi pesa la frutta e mi imbusta gli affettati..e quello mi guarda come se fossi il primo tizio della giornata che gli parla...

Che roba brutta...


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esproprio no ma patrimoniale è quasi sicura



Cioè?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".





Andris ha scritto:


> la guerra psicologica già si sta perdendo dopo poche settimane.
> non vedi cosa succede ?
> chi butta l'acqua sporca in strada a chi deve andare a lavorare,chi fa le foto ai corridori per insultarli nelle chat,chi fa il delatore ad un negoziante per mandargli i vigili,chi vuole vedere altre attività chiudere per consolarsi della sua chiusa,chi fa i video dai balconi per spiare chi esce etc
> 
> ...



Situazione devastante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> stando alla classificazione dell'oms si dichiara finita una pandemia quando dopo due cicli di incubazione del virus non ci sono nuovi casi



Esatto..quindi se ci va bene ne usciremo fra 3 mesi..


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siete andati a fare la spesa di recente?
> Viene un senso di desolazione pazzesco..tutti con mascherina e guanti, silenzio che pare di stare in un ospedale, tutti che cercano di fare in fretta..
> 
> Per educazione non riesco a non ringraziare il tizio che mi pesa la frutta e mi imbusta gli affettati..e quello mi guarda come se fossi il primo tizio della giornata che gli parla...
> ...



Ci sono andato ieri, dopo due settimane che non ci mettevo piede, davvero non so come facciano certi individui ad andare quasi ogni giorno al supermercato...


----------



## Kaw (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".


Va bene un mese, va bene anche due mesi, ma poi la gente capisce allora che non ha senso stare confinati a casa se non c'è alcuna inversione di tendenza significativa, e che stare così fino ad agosto equivale a morire di per sè.

A maggio si deve tornare a lavoro, ma è un fatto semplicemente logico, la stragrande maggioranza delle aziende ha 30, massimo 60 giorni di liquidità, oltre quella data viene semplicemente dichiarato fallimento, anche perchè adesso abbiamo aziende che stanno pagando malattie ai dipendenti che stanno a casa se fanno un colpo di tosse. E lo dico con cognizione di causa perchè ho appena parlato con un dipendente che doveva rientrare domani ma a suo dire non se la sente e si è fatto prolungare i giorni dal medico, che ovviamente in una situazione del genere li dà senza manco visitarti. Nelle ultime 3 settimane abbiamo avuto più del 50% della forza lavoro in meno, quindi impossibilità di effettuare dei lavori già programmati, mancanza di incassi ma dover pagare le malattie e i fornitori. Siamo al limite ormai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Difficile dare una risposta concreta perché ne esistono vari tipi, ma generalizzando lo stato nel momento di estrema necessità preleva una percentuale del 1% o più da tutti i conti correnti. 
La storia insegna che è un buon metodo per ripartire, ovviamente a me che mi portino via 200€ o 100€ o 1000€ non cambia nulla. Chi ha patrimoni di 10/15 milioni di euro sossoldi. 

Un altra patrimoniale é sull utile delle aziende ma ripeto andiamo nel campo delle
Ipotesi


----------



## varvez (24 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io inizierei a fare prelievi dal mio conto. Che non si può sapere. Non escludo un esproprio



già fatto, lasciato il minimo sindacale


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esproprio no ma patrimoniale è quasi sicura



Concordo anch'io...sarà inevitabile


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> già fatto, lasciato il minimo sindacale



E dove metti il contante ? Poi dipende quanto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Difficile dare una risposta concreta perché ne esistono vari tipi, ma generalizzando lo stato nel momento di estrema necessità preleva una percentuale del 1% o più da tutti i conti correnti.
> La storia insegna che è un buon metodo per ripartire, ovviamente a me che mi portino via 200€ o 100€ o 1000€ non cambia nulla. Chi ha patrimoni di 10/15 milioni di euro sossoldi.
> 
> Un altra patrimoniale é sull utile delle aziende ma ripeto andiamo nel campo delle
> Ipotesi



Non si può andare a prelevare dalle aziende che saranno quelle più in affanno..pescheranno dai privati..1%? sarebbe anche accettabile..io temo il 5% invece..
Poi magari lo faranno solo sui patrimoni sopra una certa soglia, tipo sopra i 50mila o i 100mila...

Da notare che così pagheranno sempre i soliti, la classe media che lavora e paga sempre..i farabutti coi milioni nascosti in società di comodo o all'estero nisba...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siete andati a fare la spesa di recente?
> Viene un senso di desolazione pazzesco..tutti con mascherina e guanti, silenzio che pare di stare in un ospedale, tutti che cercano di fare in fretta..
> 
> Per educazione non riesco a non ringraziare il tizio che mi pesa la frutta e mi imbusta gli affettati..e quello mi guarda come se fossi il primo tizio della giornata che gli parla...
> ...



L'esperimento è vedere quanto la popolazione è pronta a lasciarsi togliere i diritti, ad obbedire, a credere, a lasciarsi deumanizzare. 
E purtroppo la gente invece di protestare fa pure a gara per chi è più obbediente, c'è un servilismo disgustoso spacciato come senso civico quando invece ognuno pensa a salvarsi la propria pelle; come se il più ligio a queste regole incostituzionali sia il più umano, quando invece è piuttosto un drone.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> la guerra psicologica già si sta perdendo dopo poche settimane.
> non vedi cosa succede ?
> chi butta l'acqua sporca in strada a chi deve andare a lavorare,chi fa le foto ai corridori per insultarli nelle chat,chi fa il delatore ad un negoziante per mandargli i vigili,chi vuole vedere altre attività chiudere per consolarsi della sua chiusa,chi fa i video dai balconi per spiare chi esce etc
> 
> ...





Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non si riparte almeno a maggio in Italia comincia la guerra civile





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Penso anch'io che ci saranno sommosse.



E' un punto sul quale batto già da gennaio, prima che scoppiasse tutto questo putiferio in Italia. Il sesso. Senza sesso, la gente impazzisce. E' l'abc della psicoanalisi. 

Ok una settimana, quindici giorni. Ma è inconcepibile stare mesi e mesi (ripeto, speriamo non anni...) senza contatti sociali e soprattuto senza farsi una sana scopata. In Italia ci sono quasi 10 milioni di single.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Va bene un mese, va bene anche due mesi, ma poi la gente capisce allora che non ha senso stare confinati a casa se non c'è alcuna inversione di tendenza significativa, e che stare così fino ad agosto equivale a morire di per sè.
> 
> A maggio si deve tornare a lavoro, ma è un fatto semplicemente logico, la stragrande maggioranza delle aziende ha 30, massimo 60 giorni di liquidità, oltre quella data viene semplicemente dichiarato fallimento, anche perchè adesso abbiamo aziende che stanno pagando malattie ai dipendenti che stanno a casa se fanno un colpo di tosse. E lo dico con cognizione di causa perchè ho appena parlato con un dipendente che doveva rientrare domani ma a suo dire non se la sente e si è fatto prolungare i giorni dal medico, che ovviamente in una situazione del genere li dà senza manco visitarti. Nelle ultime 3 settimane abbiamo avuto più del 50% della forza lavoro in meno, quindi impossibilità di effettuare dei lavori già programmati, mancanza di incassi ma dover pagare le malattie e i fornitori. Siamo al limite ormai.



Posso chiederti dove vivi?


----------



## Kaw (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti dove vivi?


Sul Garda


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un punto sul quale batto già da gennaio, prima che scoppiasse tutto questo putiferio in Italia. Il sesso. Senza sesso, la gente impazzisce. E' l'abc della psicoanalisi.
> 
> Ok una settimana, quindici giorni. Ma è inconcepibile stare mesi e mesi (ripeto, speriamo non anni...) senza contatti sociali e soprattuto senza farsi una sana scopata. In Italia ci sono quasi 10 milioni di single.



Eh ma c'è pornhub premium in prova gratuita


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sul Garda



Incredibile che pure qui al nord si registrino questi comportamenti vergognosi dei dipendenti..

Sempre odiato la mentalità del "fregare il padrone"


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'esperimento è vedere quanto la popolazione è pronta a lasciarsi togliere i diritti, ad obbedire, a credere, a lasciarsi deumanizzare.
> E purtroppo la gente invece di protestare fa pure a gara per chi è più obbediente, c'è un servilismo disgustoso spacciato come senso civico quando invece ognuno pensa a salvarsi la propria pelle; come se il più ligio a queste regole incostituzionali sia il più umano, quando invece è piuttosto un drone.



Una volta si diceva che se a un uomo togli tutto, poi lo compri con niente


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2020)

P.P.S. la rete italiana sicuramente riuscirà a reggere tutto questo traffico per altri 4 mesi. Chissà quale sarà la prossima restrizione


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Difficile dare una risposta concreta perché ne esistono vari tipi, ma generalizzando lo stato nel momento di estrema necessità preleva una percentuale del 1% o più da tutti i conti correnti.
> La storia insegna che è un buon metodo per ripartire, ovviamente a me che mi portino via 200€ o 100€ o 1000€ non cambia nulla. Chi ha patrimoni di 10/15 milioni di euro sossoldi.
> 
> Un altra patrimoniale é sull utile delle aziende ma ripeto andiamo nel campo delle
> Ipotesi



Io sono talmente povero che con me ripartono poco...ad ogni modo mi darebbe fastidio anche solo mettessero mano ad un euro.

Tra l'altro a maggio diventerò padre, chissà se la mia compagna prenderà ancora il bonus di 800€ futura mamma, ed il bonus bebè.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



Comunque ci risiamo, bozze di decreti mandate su Internet o messaggiate ai giornalisti che mandano nel panico la gente, senza prima spiegarle o contestualizzarle.

A questo punto non si può più parlare di errore o superficialità di comunicazione di Vasellino o altri. 
E' tutto voluto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque ci risiamo, bozze di decreti mandate su Internet o messaggiate ai giornalisti che mandano nel panico la gente, senza prima spiegarle o contestualizzarle.
> 
> A questo punto non si può più parlare di errore o superficialità di comunicazione di Vasellino o altri.
> E' tutto voluto.



Mandano avanti le notizie per poi capire sui social gli umori...


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2020)

Se a maggio non sarà tutto aperto la gente ricomincerà ad uscire, io incluso. E badate bene che non è vero che la gente è terrorizzata, si sta a casa soltanto perché lo impone la legge, per molti rimane "un'influenza" o al massimo qualcosa che uccide i vecchi. Non mi stupirei se già il 4 Aprile molti iniziassero ad uscire sbattendosene delle regole


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2020)

Alla prima uscita possibile procuratevi un arma, ne avrete bisogno....


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Se a maggio non sarà tutto aperto la gente ricomincerà ad uscire, io incluso. E badate bene che non è vero che la gente è terrorizzata, si sta a casa soltanto perché lo impone la legge, per molti rimane "un'influenza" o al massimo qualcosa che uccide i vecchi. Non mi stupirei se già il 4 Aprile molti iniziassero ad uscire sbattendosene delle regole



E come dar loro torto. Sai, è difficile spiegare perchè in fabbrica ammassato ci devo andare mentre su un bosco in mezzo al nulla non posso. Per la gente, me compreso è un controsenso, però lo accetto...per ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Marzo 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> siamo nelle stesse condizioni degli altri, piu' o meno. se implodiamo noi lo faremo in compagnia.....



Esatto. Anzi, altri paesi in proiezione sono messi peggio. La Spagna, ad esempio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Datemi dello schifo umano, ma a sto punto era meglio avere 1 milione di morti. Stiamo distruggendo il futuro per non accettare il fatto che si può morire in tanti per malattia.
> 
> Il peggio arriverà quando andranno anche a prelevare i risparmi di quei pochi che in anni di lavoro hanno messo via qualcosa



Era ciò che volevano fin dall'inizio, toglierci il futuro


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Marzo 2020)

Pensate che io dovrei sposarmi il 6 giugno di quest'anno XD


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2020)

Serve il contact tracing come Corea, Singapore ecc. ecc.

Una volta passata la fase più funesta si può riaprire, almeno per la maggioranza della popolazione, esclusi gli anziani.

Però appena qualcuno ha sintomi va preso subito, testato, isolato e la stessa cosa va fatta per i suoi contatti. Altrimenti riparte il casino e ci tocca rinchiudere tutto.

Ma se non cominciamo col tracciamento allora buonanotte...


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> il 31 gennaio il governo aveva dichiarato emergenza fino a 6 mesi,quindi la data già circola dal principio.
> poi è chiaro che devi vedere l'evolversi nel tempo e le zone più colpite.
> 
> mi spaventano l'emotività e l'improvvisazione dei governanti sia nazionali sia locali più che le date.
> ...


Infatti. Sembra che i giornali lo facciano apposta a creare confusione. 

Il Corsera dice ciò che hai detto: il 31 luglio è semplicemente la scadenza dei 6 mesi dallo stato di emergenza. 

Basta fare un nuovo DPCM per alleggerire le misure. Come tra l altro è successo finora, ma in direzione opposta. 

Ciò non toglie nulla agli scenari negativi per quanto riguarda l economia del paese


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono talmente povero che con me ripartono poco...ad ogni modo mi darebbe fastidio anche solo mettessero mano ad un euro.
> 
> Tra l'altro a maggio diventerò padre, chissà se la mia compagna prenderà ancora il bonus di 800€ futura mamma, ed il bonus bebè.



Anche io ho un bambino di 8 mesi. Certo che se penso ai nostri figli mi vien da piangere, che mondo li aspetta ?


----------



## Kaw (24 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Però appena qualcuno ha sintomi va preso subito, testato, isolato e la stessa cosa va fatta per i suoi contatti. Altrimenti riparte il casino e ci tocca rinchiudere tutto.


Però capisci che se ho dei sintomi, ma nelle ultime due settimane ho fatto cinema, discoteca, bar e ristorante per non parlare dei rapporti sul luogo di lavoro, diventa impossibile gestire il tutto, e tempo due settimane da quando abbiamo riaperto siamo come a inizio marzo di nuovo. Quello che voglio dire è che bisognerà riaprire tutto il possibile, ma le norme sul distanziamento sociale e tutte le limitazioni alla libertà rimaranno fino a quando non ci sarà un vaccino o un protocollo farmacologico testato e funzionante.
Il problema enorme sarà per coloro che lavorano in questi settori in cui c'è tanta aggregazione.


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche io ho un bambino di 8 mesi. Certo che se penso ai nostri figli mi vien da piangere, che mondo li aspetta ?



Veramente, mette una tristezza infinita pensare al futuro per loro.


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2020)

Dobbiamo dire però che quello è il limite massimo.Si sono presi 4 mesi per non dover fare un dpcm ogni 20 gg,di certo se la situazione dovesse migliorare tra qualche settimana si inizierà a riaprire qualcosa. Perché se davvero c'è la portiamo fino a Luglio scoppia una guerra civile che la letalità del coronavirus sarà uno scherzo al confronto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Datemi dello schifo umano, ma a sto punto era meglio avere 1 milione di morti. Stiamo distruggendo il futuro per non accettare il fatto che si può morire in tanti per malattia.
> 
> Il peggio arriverà quando andranno anche a prelevare i risparmi di quei pochi che in anni di lavoro hanno messo via qualcosa


Io penso che tranne gli psicopatici nessuno ovviamente vuol mancare di rispetto ai morti, che tra l altro sono i nostri stessi parenti, quindi la cosa è totalmente sentita. Non ci vedo niente di male a fare ipotesi ed esprimersi. C'è chi prova ad ipotizzare il risparmio dello Stato da un punto di vista pensionistico in caso di tot morti. Fa male leggerlo, ma la vita di chi è ancora qui deve andare avanti, e possibilmente c'è bisogno di salute economica. 

Da un punto di vista cinico ed anche logico sembra chiaro che sarebbe meglio 1 milioni di morti che la fine della nazione (tra l altro 1 milione di morti è una cifra di ALMENO un ordine di grandezza sballata dalla realtà italiana). 

Ma siamo nel 2020, la nostra Costituzione tutela tutti i cittadini, e l Italia e l UE promettono di tutelare l economia delle persone. Staremo a vedere


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

Dal 25 Marzo stop dei benzinai. Ragazzi se si fermano pure i trasporti per la consegna del cibo è finita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Veramente, mette una tristezza infinita pensare al futuro per loro.



io non ci penso e provo ad essere positivo.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dal 25 Marzo stop dei benzinai. Ragazzi se si fermano pure i trasporti per la consegna del cibo è finita.



Dove l'hai letta? Non lo trovo in giro


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dal 25 Marzo stop dei benzinai. Ragazzi se si fermano pure i trasporti per la consegna del cibo è finita.



Assurdo come anche in questa emergenza i sindacati spinti da qualche pupazzo dell'opposizione fanno ostruzionismo.Ma dove vogliamo andare, meritiamo davvero il fallimento.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2020)

come detto a pagina 1,apro l'Ansa e trovo che le multe dovrebbero essere di 4 mila euro per uscite.
fino a stamattina dicevano 2 mila,raddoppiano pensando di ottenere non si sa cosa.
un utente dalla Repubblica Ceca ha spiegato bene cosa sia accaduto lì,pur avendo sanzioni enormi.
non è con la multa che la gente cambia comportamento.



Mika ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letta? Non lo trovo in giro



è una minaccia delle categorie sindacali per non avere avuto aiuto economico.
poi non riescono a garantire tutela sanitaria dicono.
comunque il self service funzionerà


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letta? Non lo trovo in giro



Si trova ovunque, da domani molti chiudono, che ci stanno a fare a lavoro se per le strade gira un 15% dei mezzi? Ci saranno molti self service, molte ditte si organizzano in proprio... fattostà che sarà un mese di aprile drammatico.

Ah per inciso, ieri sono andato al benzinaio del mio paese, era chiuso....ho provato a fare self ma la cisterna era vuota...ci riproverò la settimana prossima quando dovrò tornare a lavoro.


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Però capisci che se ho dei sintomi, ma nelle ultime due settimane ho fatto cinema, discoteca, bar e ristorante per non parlare dei rapporti sul luogo di lavoro, diventa impossibile gestire il tutto, e tempo due settimane da quando abbiamo riaperto siamo come a inizio marzo di nuovo. Quello che voglio dire è che bisognerà riaprire tutto il possibile, ma le norme sul distanziamento sociale e tutte le limitazioni alla libertà rimaranno fino a quando non ci sarà un vaccino o un protocollo farmacologico testato e funzionante.
> Il problema enorme sarà per coloro che lavorano in questi settori in cui c'è tanta aggregazione.


Non sarà per nulla facile, ma ci sono paesi che dimostrano che si può fare.

D'altronde l'alternativa qual è? Dire alle persone di chiudersi in casa fino a quando finiscono i soldi e poi buttarsi dalla finestra? Perché questo è il piano attuale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letta? Non lo trovo in giro



Skytg24 su Twitter, spero cambino idea. Immagino i self rimangano aperti ovviamente .


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



Non potrei mai reggere fino a quella data.
La primavera è la mia stagione in assoluto preferita, se fossi costretto a vivere recluso mi spegnerei.
Il giorno in cui invece dovessero privarmi della mia libertà e pure rubarmi i soldi a quel punto, non avendo più nulla da perdere, sarei capace di tutto.
Tanto si deve morire sempre, meglio farlo difendendo la propria libertà.
Non è una minaccia la mia ma una constatazione.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un punto sul quale batto già da gennaio, prima che scoppiasse tutto questo putiferio in Italia. Il sesso. Senza sesso, la gente impazzisce. E' l'abc della psicoanalisi.
> 
> Ok una settimana, quindici giorni. Ma è inconcepibile stare mesi e mesi (ripeto, speriamo non anni...) senza contatti sociali e soprattuto senza farsi una sana scopata. In Italia ci sono quasi 10 milioni di single.



E fatevi una sega 

Ce ne siamo fatti tante tutti!!!
Io scopo come un coniglio a periodi, e mi è capitato di stare mesi senza, ma non ho mai avuto momenti di sconforto.

Comunque, è ovvio ci saranno delle conseguenze.

Ma cerchiamo di essere positivi, io ho vissuto una pre-pandemia pochi mesi fa (con le dovutissime proporzioni).

Code agli sportelli medici dalla sera prima, locali vuoti, strade vuote, ristoranti vuoti, la causa? La meningite. Aveva coinvolto tutta la zona della bassa bergamasca/bresciana

Tutto era rientrato dopo 1 mese dal calo dei contagi;

L' essere umano è portato a farsi prendere la panico nel guardare a problemi giganteschi, in un primo momento.

Ma poi, nel pratico vedrai che le cose andranno diversamente.... se i casi si ridurranno parecchio, con pochissimi casi di contagio, la gente allenterà la tensione, e si tornerà alla vita quasi come prima.

Poi allo scoppio di nuovi focolai, si ripartirà da capo, certo.

Ma in generale, non è che saranno mesi/anni di zero contatti e panico totale, non ce n'è nemmeno ragione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dal 25 Marzo stop dei benzinai. Ragazzi se si fermano pure i trasporti per la consegna del cibo è finita.



Sono autorizzati a rimanere aperti non capisco perché chiudono..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

Qualcuno di voi pensa seriamente che a Giugno sarà possibile partecipare ad un concerto o andare in luoghi affollati ? 
ma veramente ? fatevelo dire da me che è il mio lavoro, almeno ma almeno Settembre e con numeri ridottissimi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono autorizzati a rimanere aperti non capisco perché chiudono..



Sono loro che scioperano


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non potrei mai reggere fino a quella data.
> La primavera è la mia stagione in assoluto preferita, se fossi costretto a vivere recluso mi spegnerei.
> Il giorno in cui invece dovessero privarmi della mia libertà e pure rubarmi i soldi a quel punto, non avendo più nulla da perdere, sarei capace di tutto.
> Tanto si deve morire sempre, meglio farlo difendendo la propria libertà.
> Non è una minaccia la mia ma una constatazione.



capisco il tuo ragionamento, infatti se la cosa dovrebbe protrarsi troppo a lungo sarà cosi per tutti. 
Esco, mi ammalo e muoio ? morirei lo stesso in casa senza cibo. E' questione di sopravvivenza. 

MA NON ESAGERIAMO e stiamo calmi, ad oggi la situazione è delicatissima ma ci sono spiragli di uscita. Vediamo i numeri oggi.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



Leggo messaggi dal tenore fortissimo.

Ma che vi aspettavate?

A me sembra ragionevolissimo e auspicabile.

Fino al 31/07/2020, in ogni momento sarà possibile bloccare attività e/o circolazione delle persone.

Me lo aspettavo sinceramente. 

Chi non se lo aspettava non ha ancora capito bene cosa sta succedendo e come funziona!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche a livello psicologico sarà un massacro.


Concordo. Quello sarà un danno non dico fantasma, ma per ovvi motivi poco tenuto in considerazione (la priorità è l economia e quindi sopravvivere).

A naso, immagino che i "caduti" da un punto di vista psicologico saranno un po' come quelli reali dovuti al virus: chi ha la pelle dura e una struttura solida, chi non ce l ha ma si saprà adattare e chi subirà il colpo.

Spero invece non si dovranno fare ipotesi peggiori: il grafico del tasso di suicidi dagli anni 90 in poi ha sempre visto un calo, tranne nel periodo 2011-2014 ovvero la crisi economica

Poi parliamoci chiaro, anche prima del virus la qualità media della vita non è che fosse idilliaca. Tante persone serene, appagate dal quotidiano, ma anche tanti rapporti scoppiati, coppie sposate che non si sopportano, lavoro precario o nullo, personalità mai sviluppate e tanta frustrazione. Ora pure sta situazione. 
Non è un caso che gli psicologi hanno subito iniziato a parlare di imparare a valorizzare ciò che abbiamo. È retorico? Forse, ma forse ti salva.
Già prima in tanti vivevano in ottica di "valvole di sfogo" : alcol, droga e prostitute.
A livello statistico non vale nulla, ma due miei amici di un gruppo di 20 persone dal chiusura in casa hanno cominciato a bere alcol tutti i giorni. Un altro si è rifugiato nelle stecche di sigarette. ***** gratuito magrissima consolazione: ok la masturbazione e l orgasmo, ma l essere umano vuole il contatto fisico, vogliamo toccare e infilare. Fa ridere ma è così


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> capisco il tuo ragionamento, infatti se la cosa dovrebbe protrarsi troppo a lungo sarà cosi per tutti.
> Esco, mi ammalo e muoio ? morirei lo stesso in casa senza cibo. E' questione di sopravvivenza.
> 
> MA NON ESAGERIAMO e stiamo calmi, ad oggi la situazione è delicatissima ma ci sono spiragli di uscita. Vediamo i numeri oggi.



Secondo me tra 10/15 giorni torneremo alle nostre vite, e gli ovvi focolai che nasceranno ancora, porteranno a misure contingenti.

Molto semplice e prevedibilissimo.

Non sarà facile eh, ma non vedo in quale altra maniera sarebbe potuta andare.

Sicuramente cambieranno le abitudini, i soldi che prima andavano alle discoteche o simili (luoghi di assembramento insomma) , nel prossimo futuro verranno spesi in altre attività, che volete farci.

Utopia pensare che non cambierà nemmeno una virgola, almeno nel primissimo futuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> capisco il tuo ragionamento, infatti se la cosa dovrebbe protrarsi troppo a lungo sarà cosi per tutti.
> Esco, mi ammalo e muoio ? morirei lo stesso in casa senza cibo. E' questione di sopravvivenza.
> 
> MA NON ESAGERIAMO e stiamo calmi, ad oggi la situazione è delicatissima ma ci sono spiragli di uscita. Vediamo i numeri oggi.



Lollo, sono il più pacifico di questo mondo e posso capire tutto.
Lo so benissimo che dopo questa crisi ci sarà da lottare , soffrire e ricostruire ma bisogna lavorare a qualcosa di positivo e , possibilmente , di migliore.
Questo modo di fare e pensare economia , cosi come era organizzata, non andava bene.
E' bastato un nemico invisibile per far crollare tutto il circo.
Mettiamo in discussione tutto e facciamo piazza pulita.
Io sono disposto a fare i sacrifici che sono nella mia possibilità ma se , invece , contrariamente, qualche buontempone crede che tutto ricadrà sulle nostre spalle coi soliti idioti a fare il buono e il cattivo tempo si sbaglia.
I nostri avi hanno perso la vita per fare l'italia e ottenere un mondo migliore, vuol dire ora toccherebbe a noi.
Questa pandemia che è arrivata ha solo messo a nudo fragilità, malaffari, incongruenze e limiti.


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi pensa seriamente che a Giugno sarà possibile partecipare ad un concerto o andare in luoghi affollati ?
> ma veramente ? fatevelo dire da me che è il mio lavoro, almeno ma almeno Settembre e con numeri ridottissimi.



Io dovevo vedere Korn e System a giugno...mannaggialap...


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non potrei mai reggere fino a quella data.
> La primavera è la mia stagione in assoluto preferita, se fossi costretto a vivere recluso mi spegnerei.
> Il giorno in cui invece dovessero privarmi della mia libertà e pure rubarmi i soldi a quel punto, non avendo più nulla da perdere, sarei capace di tutto.
> Tanto si deve morire sempre, meglio farlo difendendo la propria libertà.
> Non è una minaccia la mia ma una constatazione.


Sarà interessante vedere cosa succederà a livello personale quando sarà finita, e intendo del tutto finita:

1) non cambierà nulla;

2) aumenteranno le precauzioni economiche e la capacità di programmare a lungo termine, rinunciando a degli sfizi per mettere da parte del denaro in caso di nuove eventuali calamità (l orizzonte di vita si "allunga");

3) ragionamento opposto: proprio perché ciò che ci sembra infinito e stabile può in realtà crollare da un momento all altro, mi godrò la vita come se stesse per finire, spendendo senza ansie future, che "magari domani mattina mi sveglio freddo" (la prospettiva di vita si accorcia) 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> E fatevi una sega
> 
> Ce ne siamo fatti tante tutti!!!
> Io scopo come un coniglio a periodi, e mi è capitato di stare mesi senza, ma non ho mai avuto momenti di sconforto.
> ...


Non è mai morto nessuno per mancanza di fi... 

Una mia amica non ha fatto sesso per un anno abbondante. Le ripercussioni psicologiche ci sono state, la qualità della vita si abbassa, ma insomma...si sopravvive. 

Poi è altamente soggettivo come uno la prende, dipende da un miliardo di variabili


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



Sono delle me*de questi al governo. Un governo decente(che non è questo) darebbe i soldi alla gente per stare a casa,questo è governare bene un paese. Ma questi vogliono far morire di fame la gente,ci sarebbe da fare una guerra civile,gli italiani devono svegliarsi.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me tra 10/15 giorni torneremo alle nostre vite, e gli ovvi focolai che nasceranno ancora, porteranno a misure contingenti.
> 
> Molto semplice e prevedibilissimo.
> 
> ...



se cambiano momentaneamente le abitudini su cose futili è un conto,anche se comunque vai a toccare attività commerciali in quei settori,ma mi preoccupa personalmente più se la gente dovesse assuefarsi magari ad un certo autoritarismo politico.
sembra che la Costituzione sia stata messa in cantina.
in questi giorni la Commissione europea ha di nuovo messo sotto la lente l'Ungheria,ma se andate a leggere quello che sta facendo Orban con la scusa del coronavirus non è molto diverso da quello che accade qui.
a noi non dicono niente per convenienza politica,diciamolo chiaramente.
man mano che i casi di contagi gravi caleranno tutti questi soggetti dovranno altresì ridimensionarsi,tutto deve rientrare nei ranghi delle normali azioni democratiche con le istituzioni a tutela non succubi o complici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io dovevo vedere Korn e System a giugno...mannaggialap...



Io gli Aerosmith...vabbé...che poi a sto punto spero annullino l'evento che almeno mi risarciscono perché a Milano, con altre migliaia di persone, io a Giugno non ci vado comunque..


----------



## sipno (24 Marzo 2020)

Scusate ma come lo faremo noi, immagino l o faranno anche gli altri stati che dite?
Ormai pare che ovunque si stia chiudendo tutto.

Ed in quel caso? Tutti falliti come nazioni?


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io gli Aerosmith...vabbé...che poi a sto punto spero annullino l'evento che almeno mi risarciscono perché a Milano, con altre migliaia di persone, io a Giugno non ci vado comunque..



Ma infatti il minimo che mi aspetto è che lo annullino...solo che non avevo fatto l'assicurazione quindi non so come andrà a finire...se [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] che lavora nel settore potesse darci qualche dritta per il rimborso sarebbe gentilissimo


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo, sono il più pacifico di questo mondo e posso capire tutto.
> Lo so benissimo che dopo questa crisi ci sarà da lottare , soffrire e ricostruire ma bisogna lavorare a qualcosa di positivo e , possibilmente , di migliore.
> Questo modo di fare e pensare economia , cosi come era organizzata, non andava bene.
> E' bastato un nemico invisibile per far crollare tutto il circo.
> ...



Mi intrometto.

Secondo me, dobbiamo pesarla sta cosa.

Io sono stato fra i primi ad essere super allarmato, ma guardiamoci in faccia: è quasi innocua per chi ha meno di 50 anni.

Non è la peste, per capirci ( sto leggendo il libro di Burioni, e ho appena superato quel capitolo  )

Ora stiamo facendo questa quarantena, che è l' unico modo per abbassare drasticamente la diffusione.

Ma se ne uscirà, dobbiamo essere solo pazienti. 

Poi i più deboli di carattere ( e scusa se mi permetto, i più ignoranti), si faranno sopraffare dalla cosa.

Ma chi puo', e qui sul forum mediamente l' intelligenza è alta, mantenga calma e sangue freddo, magari tranquillizzando pure chi gli sta intorno e che magari non ha le nostre "conoscenze" e confronti.

Voglio dire, alla peggio dovremo rinunciare a concerti, discoteche, cinema, locali con mezzo metro di spazio vitale per persona eccettera eccetera

Che non è poco, sia chiaro, ma le disgrazie sono assolutamente altre....


Guarda, ti dico una cosa: sta quarantena mi pesa, ma non quanto avrei pensato.
Se mi ridanno giusto il permesso di poter uscire, andare qualche volta in bar non troppo affollati, poter andare a trovare la mia ragazza, tornare a lavorare ecc.... io starei già bene.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo, sono il più pacifico di questo mondo e posso capire tutto.
> Lo so benissimo che dopo questa crisi ci sarà da lottare , soffrire e ricostruire ma bisogna lavorare a qualcosa di positivo e , possibilmente , di migliore.
> Questo modo di fare e pensare economia , cosi come era organizzata, non andava bene.
> E' bastato un nemico invisibile per far crollare tutto il circo.
> ...


Che questo sistema economico non funzioni è chiaro a tutti. Il problema è che non parliamo di una cosa direttamente sotto il nostro controllo (come buona parte della nostra vita). 
Noi possiamo parlarne fino a dicembre, ma quel tipo di decisioni non dipendono da noi, dobbiamo essere sinceri. 
In Francia per ottenere qualcosina si sono dovuti organizzare nei gilet gialli. Ma è poco pure quello. Per cambiare davvero servirebbe un movimento enorme, da organizzare in un modo a me sconosciuto


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il minimo che mi aspetto è che lo annullino...solo che non avevo fatto l'assicurazione quindi non so come andrà a finire...se [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] che lavora nel settore potesse darci qualche dritta per il rimborso sarebbe gentilissimo



Nemmeno io ho fatto alcun tipo di assicurazione ma se l'evento salta direi che è il minimo il rimborso..mica parliamo di un temporale..

Vabbé, nel caso saranno 250 euro buttati nel ce55o...il problema è che ho già anche i biglietti per elton Jhon a Ottobre a Barcellona...


----------



## varvez (24 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E dove metti il contante ? Poi dipende quanto.



Altri depositi


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi intrometto.
> 
> Secondo me, dobbiamo pesarla sta cosa.
> 
> ...



Per me non uscire di casa è un problema pari a zero, lo dico seriamente..da domani sono a casa, fino al 3 aprile vivrò nei miei 85 mq del mio appartamento in un paesino del padovano..
Moglie
Gatto
Tv
Playstation
Libri
Esercizi fisici
Preghiera

Ah già...anche smart working...

Sinceramente non credo impazzirò...va peggio certi periodi full in ufficio con rotture di ***.... ogni 5 minuti


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> se cambiano momentaneamente le abitudini su cose futili è un conto,anche se comunque vai a toccare attività commerciali in quei settori,ma mi preoccupa personalmente più se la gente dovesse assuefarsi magari ad un certo autoritarismo politico.
> sembra che la Costituzione sia stata messa in cantina.
> in questi giorni la Commissione europea ha di nuovo messo sotto la lente l'Ungheria,ma se andate a leggere quello che sta facendo Orban con la scusa del coronavirus non è molto diverso da quello che accade qui.
> a noi non dicono niente per convenienza politica,diciamolo chiaramente.
> man mano che i casi di contagi gravi caleranno tutti questi soggetti dovranno altresì ridimensionarsi,tutto deve rientrare nei ranghi delle normali azioni democratiche con le istituzioni a tutela non succubi o complici.



Eh lo so amico, anche a me spiace per le attività che verranno toccate, ma che vuoi farci? La salute viene prima.

Ti faccio un esempio sciocco: da me non ci sono mezzi pubblici ne taxy

Negli anni 90/2000 era un fiorire di discoteche nel raggio di 30 km, ne avevamo almeno 10.

Iniziata la stretta delle patenti, hanno chiuso *TUTTE*, TUTTE ca...zo!

Idem decine di pub e locali pre-serata

E' stato un dramma per chi aveva quelle attività, ma nessuna sommossa popolare, le vittime evitate per l' alcool superano i disagi creati.

Non so se capisci il mio esempio, che è piu' piccolo di questa pandemia, ovviamente.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Scusate ma come lo faremo noi, immagino l o faranno anche gli altri stati che dite?
> Ormai pare che ovunque si stia chiudendo tutto.
> 
> Ed in quel caso? Tutti falliti come nazioni?



non tutti hanno esteso i provvedimenti alla nazione intera,come abbiamo fatto noi come governo.
la Cina non l'ha fatto,la Germania neanche per esempio.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me non uscire di casa è un problema pari a zero, lo dico seriamente..da domani sono a casa, fino al 3 aprile vivrò nei miei 85 mq del mio appartamento in un paesino del padovano..
> Moglie
> Gatto
> Tv
> ...



guarda, ti giro la mia routine:

Colazione
Computer
Leggo l eco di Bergamo 
Pranzo
ca...ca
Leggo il corriere
Computer
Lettura focus o simili
Merenda
Doccia
Letto
Bollettino sul letto
Bollettino sul divano 
Cena 
Computer
Tv
Dormo

Ci ho aggiunto anche giocare a Far Cry, sai che non ho piu un minuto libero?


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma se ne uscirà, dobbiamo essere solo pazienti.


Infatti. Come disse una persona "...c'è sta fissa degli umani di voler vivere, non si fanno ammazzare" :d


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me non uscire di casa è un problema pari a zero, lo dico seriamente..da domani sono a casa, fino al 3 aprile vivrò nei miei 85 mq del mio appartamento in un paesino del padovano..
> Moglie
> Gatto
> Tv
> ...



Idem. Ho la fortuna di poter tenere aperto, visto il lavoro che faccio, anche se in via precauzionale ho scelto di mettere in ferie i dipendenti per un bel po’, quindi praticamente sto tirando avanti da solo (sto lavorando comunque molto meno di prima, come è normale che sia, ma per fortuna dovrei tenere botta).

Ma per il resto sto vivendo come dici tu, e non sto impazzendo. Certo il fatto di essere sposato (con una donna quasi dieci anni più giovane di me e che amo) mi aiuta parecchio, altrimenti sarebbe più tosta la situazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante vedere cosa succederà a livello personale quando sarà finita, e intendo del tutto finita:
> 
> 1) non cambierà nulla;
> 
> ...



Bella domanda. Sarebbe materia di studio per uno psicologo.
Partiamo dal presupposto che per sentirsi tranquilli il 'nemico invisibile' dobbiamo prima vincerlo e francamente non so quanti mesi possano volerci.
La partita va vinta regione per regione ma poi anche come europa.
E poi??
Cosa ci resterà dopo questa esperienza? Come sarà la vita post pandemia?
Io credo che una parvenza di normalità tornerà solo dal vaccino in poi.
Ma allo stesso tempo, visto che è successo una volta, dovremo farci trovare pronti per il futuro.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Da quello che ho capito, le misure potrebbero essere modificate e magari se il virus cala o finisce verrà ridiscusso tutto. Ma il vero danno è già stato fatto, quello psicologico come dice [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e sarà molto difficile per molti tornare a vivere tranquillamente quando sto schifo sarà finito.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me non uscire di casa è un problema pari a zero, lo dico seriamente..da domani sono a casa, fino al 3 aprile vivrò nei miei 85 mq del mio appartamento in un paesino del padovano..
> Moglie
> Gatto
> Tv
> ...



Anche io mi sono creato il mio microcosmo, che grosso modo coincide col tuo ( mi manca però la ragazza che causa coronavirus non posso vedere) , per ora me la cavo però se mi porto un pò oltre col pensiero, e provo solo a immaginare il mese di maggio passato in casa..... mi viene la depressione da ora.
Vivo in calabria, in collina, a 10' dal mare e 5' dalla montagna, e tra aprile e maggio qua da me la primavera letteralmente esplode e francamente non c'è libro, musica o attività sportiva al chiuso che possa anche solo reggere il confronto con la vita all'aperto.


----------



## Zlatan87 (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



I danni economici saranno comunque incalcolabili... molto più alti che fare il tampone a tutti!
tutto gestito malissimo e sul navigare a vista... che roba...
Complimenti ai media e ai virologi che l'hanno definita una normale influenza... gli stessi esperti che hanno dimostrato secondo i loro grandi studi (s*******ndosi vicendevolmente anche) che si tratta di una punizione divina...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi intrometto.
> 
> Secondo me, dobbiamo pesarla sta cosa.
> 
> ...



Pazzo, ti puoi intromettere come e quanto vuoi, anzi, non è un'intromissione, semmai arricchisci la discussione.
Io penso che l'uomo abbia incredibili ,e per certi versi preoccupanti, capacità di adattamento.
Sono quindi assolutamente d'accordo con quanto dici : ci adatteremo e ne usciremo.
Le mie preoccupazioni direi sono esclusivamente politiche , economiche e commerciali.
Sotto questi 3 punti di vista dubito fortemente che cambierà nulla, anzi.

Oggi questo virus ci ha costretto a fermarci e ci ha costretto a distanziarci. Se ci pensi ha fatto un'impresa.
E' notizia di oggi che perfino le olimpiadi saranno spostate, e parliamo della manifestazione sportiva per eccellenza che addirittura aveva la dote più unica che rara di procrastinare le battaglie.
Ci siamo scoperti piccoli e inermi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2020)

Non avemo mai più la vita di prima sono sconvolto...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un punto sul quale batto già da gennaio, prima che scoppiasse tutto questo putiferio in Italia. Il sesso. Senza sesso, la gente impazzisce. E' l'abc della psicoanalisi.
> 
> Ok una settimana, quindici giorni. Ma è inconcepibile stare mesi e mesi (ripeto, speriamo non anni...) senza contatti sociali e soprattuto senza farsi una sana scopata. In Italia ci sono quasi 10 milioni di single.



Il problema è che senza lavorare si muore di fame, prima della psicosi da mancata trombaxta. Dovremo accettare la presenza del virus e sperare in un celere vaccino, perché non possiamo stare a casa 4-5 mesi senza lavorare.


----------



## markjordan (24 Marzo 2020)

come dictator imporrei 20 euro a testa x chi si vuole tamponare , ne fai 5 sono 100 euro il prezzo di una pagnotta nel 2021

bravi benzinai , forza tutti a fare il rifornimento automatico tocca qua tocca la , la pompa come nuovo mezzo di trasmissione


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Tempo, è spuntata fuori la bozza del nuovo decreto per l'emergenza coronavirus. Emergenza che potrebbe essere prorogata addirittura fino al 31 luglio luglio.
> 
> Ecco un passaggio:"Per contenere e contrastare i rischi sanitari derivanti dalla diffusione del virus Covid-19, su specifiche parti del territorio nazionale ovvero, occorrendo, sulla totalità di esso possono essere adottate, secondo quanto previsto dal presente decreto, una o più misure tra quelle di cui al comma 2, per periodi predeterminati, ciascuno di durata non superiore a trenta giorni, reiterabili e modificabili anche più volte fino al 31 luglio 2020 e con possibilità di modularne l'applicazione in aumento ovvero in diminuzione secondo l’andamento epidemiologico del predetto virus".



Spero che non sarà così. Spero che la cosa rientri, o che si affievolisca in tempi ragionevoli. Non possiamo far perdurare questa situazione aldilà di qualche mese al massimo. A luglio la nazione sarà già distrutta.

Io sono un gombloddisdahhh. Vedo che c'è tanta gente che non crede al complotto, e non so dargli torto, dicono che il virus è naturale.

Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che abbiano ragione, veramente. Ma SE non è così, qualcuno ha dato prova di come è possibile azzerare la nostra civiltà in tempi rapidi. Se dobbiamo vivere dentro le tute da astronauti, allora è finita. Altro che guerra mondiale, stare chiusi in casa o stare dentro una bara non fa molta differenza.


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2020)

*conferenza stampa di Conte alle 18.20 *


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che senza lavorare si muore di fame, prima della psicosi da mancata trombaxta. Dovremo accettare la presenza del virus e sperare in un celere vaccino, perché non possiamo stare a casa 4-5 mesi senza lavorare.



Io spero che, non tutta Italia sia con le pezze al.....

E abbia da parte qualche risparmio per poter andare avanti in questi duri mesi.

So che è dura, ma non ho mai visto gravi emergenze con tutti felici, mai. 

So di essere cinico in questa "analisi", ma cosi è.

Posso solo augurare che chi non ha nulla, venga aiutato.


----------

